# Grafik umwandeln in Vektorgrafik



## jojo-art (10. September 2005)

Hallo, 

ich will von einem Foto, auf dem ich ein Tattoo fotografiert habe, 
eine Vektorgrafik erstellen, die nur das Tattoo zeigt. 
Es handelt sich um ein einfarbiges Tattoo. 

Wie kann ich diesen Vorgang am einfachsten , am besten Automatisiert bewerkstelligen. 

Ich arbeite mit Photoshop und fange mit Illustrator grade an. 
besitze noch Dreamweaver und Fireworks

Die Vektorgrafik soll später auf T-Shirts, Flyer etc. 

Gruß

JoJo-Art


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. September 2005)

Hi,
sorry wenn ich dir jetzt mal wieder die Standartantwort bei so einer Aufgabenstellung gebe.
 (bei Illustartor CS/CS2 oder Freehand) ansonsten suche und    benühen.
Ich habe jetzt schon bestimmt 1000x Fragen zu dieser Fragestellung beantwortet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ivan4ever (11. September 2005)

Schließe mich meinem vorsprecher an!

aber einen Kleinen Tipp geb ich dir noch:
Mit Pfaden im Illustrator nachzeichnen.


----------



## jojo-art (11. September 2005)

Danke für euer Feedback.

Das mit dem Nachzeichnen im Illustrator ist eine feine Sache. 
Wonach ich aber wirklich suche ist eine Lösung, die ich öfters und zeitsparender einsetzen kann. 

Manchmal gibt es ja auch tool, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben. 
Ich werde mich heute nochmal schlau machen und ein paar andere Seiten im Netzt durchstöbern. 

Die Tattoo Idee ist in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion entstanden und ein paar meiner Freunde wollen jetzt gerne ihr Tattoo als Druck haben. Die Dinger sind oft auch komplexer aber in der Regel immer einfarbig. 

Also bis bald
 

JoJo-Art


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2005)

Also wenn du bei illustrator cs2 oder freehand die Hilfe konsultiert hättest wärst du auch auf die Nachzeichentools der Programme gestoßen. Vorallem CS 2 hatt inzwischen ein sehr starkes Nachzeichentool integriert.

Gruß


----------

